# Fable - Barbier



## PhilippS87 (19. November 2005)

Ich spiel grad Fable - The Lost Chapters.
Mein problem is, dass ich beim barbier immer nur die option "Kaufen" habe. wie kann ich mir denn einen neuen haarschnitt zulegen?
kann mir bitte mal jemand helfen?
mfg Philipp


----------



## RPG-Fan89 (19. November 2005)

PhilippS87 am 19.11.2005 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiel grad Fable - The Lost Chapters.
> Mein problem is, dass ich beim barbier immer nur die option "Kaufen" habe. wie kann ich mir denn einen neuen haarschnitt zulegen?
> kann mir bitte mal jemand helfen?
> mfg Philipp



Inden du dir den Harrschnitt mit der Option "Kaufen" kaufst, hast du den dann auch.


----------



## PhilippS87 (19. November 2005)

wie kann ich denn dann haarschnitte tragen, die ich finde?


----------



## Tiger39 (19. November 2005)

die kannst du nur einem barbier geben un der macht das dann für dich wenn du willst


----------



## Filzlaus (24. November 2005)

Es gibt bei Fable 3 Arten von Händlern - einen normalen, einen Barbier und einen Tätowierer. Alle finden sich bestimmt in den Städten, aber ich bin immer beim Wandern auf sie gestoßen. Da konnte man die neue Frisur gut mit dem Sammeln von Erfahrungspunkten verbinden  

Du siehst allerdings nicht, welcher von den Händlern Barbier etc. ist, sprich sie einfach an. Dann erkennst dus, weil beim Händler ne Item-Liste, beim Barbier nur die Haarschnitte und beim Tätowierer nur die Haarschnitte erscheinen. Diese musst du natürlich vorher gefunden haben...

Und noch ein genereller Tip: Gib die allgemeinen Erfahrungspunkte nur bedingt für Stärke aus, wenn du Nahkämpfer bist. Sonst sitzt du hinterher auf deinen Stärkepunkten!


----------

